# Strongman road to 105k Pro



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Alright fellas, told y'all I'd start up a strongman log so here it is! 

Diet is super tight, but normally I wake up at 4:30am drink 16oz egg whites and a banana. Also I took 200mg of Strango TNE. 

Got to the gym about 5:45 for some Monday morning squats 

Hit PR, 545 with just Oly shoes and knee wraps. I don't like a belt or suit or any of that shit. I easily had a 565, but had to leave to make it to work on time. 

Anyway, for the moment I am just doing the basic lifts. Squat, OHP, Deadlift and bench. All on separate days. I just moved to Nashville 2 months ago and am just now getting all my equipment for strongman. So there will be another day just for Event training. 

If there is anything y'all would like to know, just ask!


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 12, 2012)

You pounding the egg whites right out of the carton?
What's your weight at right now?


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

I mix them with no sugar added Nesquik powder. Taste just like Chocolate milk.

I weighed 231.2 yesterday morning on a empty stomach


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 12, 2012)

Nesquik powder huh?  That's a good idea.


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Btw, 545 is huge for me. I've never been a great squater. I'll have 600 very soon though


----------



## Rory (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice bro! Looking forward to following your progress!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks! I'll post some videos as I go too


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 12, 2012)

Great log! Thanks for sharing it here with us


----------



## Viking (Nov 12, 2012)

I will be keeping an eye on this thread for sure. Thanks for this!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks fellas! I hope y'all enjoy it!


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 12, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks! I'll post some videos as I go too



Videos would make a great addition to your log!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 14, 2012)

Did some OHP today, nothing special. Strict pressed 225 then worked up to a 305 push press. 

My OHP has always just been middle of the pack when it comes to competitions. So I've been killing it to bring that up and hopefully be dominate soon


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 15, 2012)

Some deads this morning... I am struggling on deads in the morning. I pulled 585, but bombed 635. So I stripped it down to 405, stood on a 2 1/2" 100lb plate and did deficit deads for 12 reps. 

I'm a 635+ puller, but not in the mornings...

This is 635 
KM Strongman 635 deadlift - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 15, 2012)

That's some serious weight man

We installed an AME video program so your video should be showing up right in your post not just the link, like they are in the Bodybuilding Motivation forum. Not sure what the problem is though?


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 15, 2012)

It showed up right in the Tapatalk app I believe... That's all I use and there is a little video "box" where I posted the link


----------



## odin (Nov 15, 2012)

Great lift bro!!


----------



## powders101 (Nov 15, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Some deads this morning... I am struggling on deads in the morning. I pulled 585, but bombed 635. So I stripped it down to 405, stood on a 2 1/2" 100lb plate and did deficit deads for 12 reps.
> 
> I'm a 635+ puller, but not in the mornings...
> 
> ...



Impressive!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank you fellas! The feedback is great to have!


----------



## tri-terror (Nov 16, 2012)

635 is a strong pull man, and you made it look easy.
What do the deficit deads do for you?  Is that something anyone could use to get stronger in the deadlift?


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 16, 2012)

They really force me to get my hips lower and drive with my legs instead of using more back. Also I am typically weaker off the floor, so if I am use to pulling from 6 1/2" and go to pull from a standard 9" pull, will feel A LOT higher and easier


----------



## striffe (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for you guys.


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you bro! I'm headed to ATL this weekend to pick up a bunch of equipment and raw steel to make equipment. So I will have some more interesting training coming soon


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 24, 2012)

Alright, kinda a slow start to the week. Had a ok day pressing Monday, hit a easy 290lb on axle Monday. Went for a PR 425 front squat. Hit 405 easy, so 425 shoulda been doable. Started down and the bar was pushing against my throat so much that I blacked out an dropped it. That's only way I can GE the bar to stay on my shoulders is to push it against my neck and get it down in that crease of my shoulder so it won't roll down onto my bis. Oh well... 

Today I hit a 395 bench. That's a PR for me, I've never been much of a bencher so that's big for me


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 29, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Alright, kinda a slow start to the week. Had a ok day pressing Monday, hit a easy 290lb on axle Monday. Went for a PR 425 front squat. Hit 405 easy, so 425 shoulda been doable. Started down and the bar was pushing against my throat so much that I blacked out an dropped it. That's only way I can GE the bar to stay on my shoulders is to push it against my neck and get it down in that crease of my shoulder so it won't roll down onto my bis. Oh well...
> 
> Today I hit a 395 bench. That's a PR for me, I've never been much of a bencher so that's big for me



Some strong numbers bro!


----------



## ProFIT (Nov 30, 2012)

Updates


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha sorry, lets see... Tuesday night has been the only chance I had to lift this week. 

I squatted 545 and then did deads. Pulled 605 like it wasn't shit... Then went for a PR 645. Got a bit over the bar to much, pulled it to my knees but couldn't get it over my knees


----------



## IRONFIST (Dec 1, 2012)

645 is some mad weight bro!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 1, 2012)

IRONFIST said:


> 645 is some mad weight bro!!



Thanks bro! I'll pull it in a few weeks for sure! Video will be posted


----------



## K1 (Dec 1, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Thanks bro! I'll pull it in a few weeks for sure! Video will be posted



Looking foward to the video...You are pushing some serious weight bro!


----------



## SURGE (Dec 1, 2012)

K1 said:


> Looking foward to the video...You are pushing some serious weight bro!



Interested in seeing the video too!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 1, 2012)

I have every 3rd Tuesday off, so I will have the whole day to fuel up. Pulling at 530AM just doesn't work well...


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 5, 2012)

Squats and Deads!!!

405x14 on squats! 

Then 500x10 on deads! 

Good day for me folks!!!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 5, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Squats and Deads!!!
> 
> 405x14 on squats!
> 
> ...



Good numbers! You are really pushing it!!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks bro! I haven't been able to train any events in awhile, but in getting a lot stronger!


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 7, 2012)

I moved your log here in the proper section


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 7, 2012)

Hell yea!!! Thanks bro!


----------



## odin (Dec 7, 2012)

AnaSCI said:


> I moved your log here in the proper section



Another great added forum!


----------



## K1 (Dec 7, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Hell yea!!! Thanks bro!



Bumping yours back up bro


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey fu,
Doing a little local bench press competition next saturday.  Haven't done a single in a while so tested it out today.  Did 365x1 pretty easy so I think if I added 5% or about 380/385 I could do it next week.
What do you think I should open with?  What do you think I should try and press on my last set?


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 8, 2012)

tri-terror said:


> Hey fu,
> Doing a little local bench press competition next saturday.  Haven't done a single in a while so tested it out today.  Did 365x1 pretty easy so I think if I added 5% or about 380/385 I could do it next week.
> What do you think I should open with?  What do you think I should try and press on my last set?



Honestly bro, I've never done a powerlifting meet haha see how you feel that day warming up. You want to make sure you hit your opener though. So if 365 was easy, open with that. From other PL friends, you want your 3rd attempt to be a PR. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah that helps, thanks man.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2012)

So I FINALLY hit that infamous 405bench press! Big deal for this guy here!!!

Tonight I did Log press... Haven't done this in a LONG time. Prolly 4-5mpnths... A little disappointed. Topped out at a measly 275 log press. I've been stuck around 280 for 2 years now... I don't get it. I have tried everything training wise and I just can't nail it


----------



## Rory (Dec 11, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> So I FINALLY hit that infamous 405bench press! Big deal for this guy here!!!
> 
> Tonight I did Log press... Haven't done this in a LONG time. Prolly 4-5mpnths... A little disappointed. Topped out at a measly 275 log press. I've been stuck around 280 for 2 years now... I don't get it. I have tried everything training wise and I just can't nail it



Congrats on the 405! Sure you can get over on the log press. Gotta be some way around that sticking point


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 11, 2012)

Rory said:


> Congrats on the 405! Sure you can get over on the log press. Gotta be some way around that sticking point



I wish I knew... I've tried using bands, seated presses, lighter weight more explosive presses, split jerking, push jerking, etc 

Drugs don't help either...


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> So I FINALLY hit that infamous 405bench press! Big deal for this guy here!!!



:headbang::sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Johnny Ringo (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Jack. Congrats on that BIG Bench.:headbang: This is Sparta!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

Here's the video as promised! 655 deadlift

[ame]http://youtu.be/O9OBTi6EnHo[/ame]


----------



## chris698 (Dec 19, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> So I FINALLY hit that infamous 405bench press! Big deal for this guy here!!!
> 
> Great job, man, that's serious weight.


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha thanks bro! Just feel it should be higher


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 22, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Here's the video as promised! 655 deadlift
> 
> KM Strongman 655 Deadlift - YouTube



Great move bro!


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 30, 2012)

fubaseball said:


> Here's the video as promised! 655 deadlift
> 
> KM Strongman 655 Deadlift - YouTube



Looking forward to seeing some more videos man!


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't been doing much training due to holidays and just takin it easy. 

I'm getting together with some guys for a strongman PR day soon. I'll get some good videos


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 16, 2013)

Hit another PR yesterday... 575 squat... That's 30lb jump


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 16, 2013)

Hit another PR yesterday... 575 squat... That's 30lb jump


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice!  Gains always get you smiling.. Been back to the log press since 
you mentioned plateau? I looked back through to the beginning .
You've made some really nice gains. Post when you can .Nice reading.
Thanks , T


----------



## powders101 (Jan 27, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> Hit another PR yesterday... 575 squat... That's 30lb jump



Can't wait for you next video upload!


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 29, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/OQaumiHK6Nw[/ame]

Here is a video from this past weekend training with some friends in Kentucky. I hit a PR on log press. 290 log easily, should have went for 300, but I went 310. Tried 3 times and then dropped to 300. Presses it, but couldn't keep my feet under me.

Pulled 625 easy. Was going to go for 700, started to pull and a weird feeling happened in my left hamstring. So I called it a day


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah Boy!!!!! Now that is cool. Congrats. Watch that hammy as you blow past 700. Give that man a bud... T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

Right on brutha I see a great future.  Thanks for the videos .


----------



## fubaseball (Jan 30, 2013)

There will be a lot more training videos coming soon


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 30, 2013)

That was a great video fubaseball!!!


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

Badass video fubb:rockmusic:


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas... I'm going to start training with a buddy clost to where I live. So I should be adding a lot more videos...


----------



## IRONFIST (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait for the next video!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cool . Saw your post over at pm . Nice and lean! great job .
Thanks, T


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 9, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Very cool . Saw your post over at pm . Nice and lean! great job .
> Thanks, T



Thanks bro! I would have loaded them here, but it won't let me load pics here off Tapatalk...


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 9, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/YYvkhBTmCcI[/ame]

635 deadlift off a 2.5" 100lb plate. This was after doing squats with chains... Pretty happy ab this! I actually feel stronger from lower like that


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice lift brutha..keepem coming.


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 14, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/6Qkl65eSc9c[/ame]

455lb front squat...


----------



## fubaseball (Feb 23, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/enlUKYMboM0[/ame]

300lb log press

10lb PR


----------

